# 686 outerware



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I wear the 686 Smarty line for my jacket and pants ('09 Woodland Jacket and '09 Original Cargo). The cargo pants couldn't be better. I don't think there is a more comfortable or versatile pair of snow pants on the market. The jacket is a *tiny* bit bulky, but otherwise I couldn't be happier. 686 gear is legit and one of the best brands available for sure. Without going to strictly technical outerwear it doesn't get much better.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

im open to almost all clothing lines for riding but theres a coveted few that I always check out first and 686 is for sure one of them...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

no experience with the jacket, but I also have the smarty line of pants from 686 and think they're great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

686 outerwear are the best! I have some of the ACC line and its sik! warm,stlyish and functional! alot better then my past gear by burton and session which seem to just fall apart!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

686 and Sessions are the best. 686 has a more versatile line, and sessions goes for more fashion. but they both make amazing swag


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Get it. You wont be dissapointed


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

tnx for the help guys , 686 it is


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know any stores around NYC that sell 686 gear? Thinking of getting an Smarty jacket.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yep, i'm all aboard on the 686 train. Some of the best stuff I've owned, but if you want to venture outside the "snowboard brands", also check out The North Face and Helly Hansen


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Helly Hansen makes some decent ski/snowboard jackets. IMO, even though North Face some great stuff, I just can't picture me ever wearing it on the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

godd*mn , i tried to take a red kinked box yesterday but i went of and rubbed against the box. 
now the back of my jacket is a little red from the paint, and the elbow had a smear of red on it. 

oh well, thats life for ya


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

battle scars homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

hey! first post for me, im a newbie at skiing and have only been once, and now im looking at slowly buying my own gear. a decent jacket and pants are my highest priorities and i am really attracted to the 686 gear after looking at thumbnails and looking more closely at the gear that jumps out at me.

are the denim 686 range any good? im thinking of getting one of these jackets as i can use it all year round when im not on the slopes too and really get my money's worth from it, plus i want to stay away a little from that patterned snow style that is so common (but im sure all of you cherish  - hope i offend no-one!

might even pick up some of their pants too and be a real brand whore


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

The 686 x Levi's line (the denim stuff) is really nice and well-made. It looks great and fits well (if a little baggy). However, what I don't like is that most of it isn't insulated at all. 

Their smarty pants are badass!





insular said:


> are the denim 686 range any good? im thinking of getting one of these jackets as i can use it all year round when im not on the slopes too and really get my money's worth from it, plus i want to stay away a little from that patterned snow style that is so common (but im sure all of you cherish  - hope i offend no-one!
> 
> might even pick up some of their pants too and be a real brand whore


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 on 686! Great stuff!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

RVM said:


> The 686 x Levi's line (the denim stuff) is really nice and well-made. It looks great and fits well (if a little baggy). However, what I don't like is that most of it isn't insulated at all.
> 
> Their smarty pants are badass!


so it provides a lot less warmth on its own? i guess you need to layer up well to compensate, i dont see too many of the top line jackets having much insulation anyway. i guess it also means that it wont stink so much as it absorbs sweat and smells over time.

theres a video on youtube of 686 employees showing the 3ply jacket, and yes it does look thin, but reasonably nicely made and large too.

im also unclear as to how many pockets it actually has, most websites just advertise the 2 front and 2 hand warmers, but some say its got an ipod + card holder as well. same with the powder skirt, most sites say it doesnt have one, but some say it does. still waiting to hear back from 686...

looking at getting the 2.5ply smarty pants too, high waterproof rating and removable fleece liner looks good.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a new pants and going to choose from 686 line.

Need some advice on insulated pants (686 ACC Syndicate series and 686 x Kr3W Knuckle pants got "40g polyfill insulation"). 
Anyone using them? Are these pants too warm for every day shreds (including start/end season conditions)?:dunno: And better to go with Original Cargo..

PS Just got 686 x Kr3W Lumberjack softshell! 
I ordered it size "M" being 5'7" and 140lbs.. and that raised my style up to the sky.. So..have to go further - "M" size pants! (hmm.. should i?)


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've been wearing 686 for a few seasons now. products are pretty good. only beef is that their gear is usually quite heavy. but i'd still recommend it!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my 686 stuff. I have the original cargo pants and an uzi jacket. I would. They have both been great. They are definitely on my short list when I need something new.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

ghostovan said:


> I'm looking for a new pants and going to choose from 686 line.
> 
> Need some advice on insulated pants (686 ACC Syndicate series and 686 x Kr3W Knuckle pants got "40g polyfill insulation").
> Anyone using them? Are these pants too warm for every day shreds (including start/end season conditions)?:dunno: And better to go with Original Cargo..
> ...


Size M will be a lot of pant for your size, but sounds like that's what you're going for. For reference I'm 5'11", 150lbs, 30" waist, and I wear size small in the Mannual Militant pants. The legs still bunch up at the bottom, and I have to use the velcro/elastic thingy to cinch up the waist a bit.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

buggravy said:


> Size M will be a lot of pant for your size, but sounds like that's what you're going for. For reference I'm 5'11", 150lbs, 30" waist, and I wear size small in the Mannual Militant pants. The legs still bunch up at the bottom, and I have to use the velcro/elastic thingy to cinch up the waist a bit.


Mannual Militant pants got 40g polyfill insulation! Yay! Do you ride them all over the season? Is it OK to wear them at -5...-0C temp (-10...-5C)?

PS Hmm..I've got same waist as you. Have to check the size once again at store.
Do you also wear size "S" jacket?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

ghostovan said:


> Mannual Militant pants got 40g polyfill insulation! Yay! Do you ride them all over the season? Is it OK to wear them at -5...-0C temp (-10...-5C)?
> 
> PS Hmm..I've got same waist as you. Have to check the size once again at store.
> Do you also wear size "S" jacket?


I just got them for this season, so not too much experience. I did 2 days in Mammoth a week ago. First day temps were low 40s, and 2nd day temps were upper 30s with 30 - 50 mph winds. Wore the pants with only a Capilene base layer and was comfy both days. I'm going to Snow Summit this weekend, where it should be warmer, so I'll report back with how they fare.

Yeah, I wear a S in the jacket too (also the Mannual). I'm trim, with long arms. Arm length is good, and I can wear a base layer, fleece, and camelbak underneath with no problems. I don't really like baggy stuff, so definitely try it on if you do. My last jacket was a Ride, and was a M, so I think 686 stuff runs a bit baggy.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for reply *buggravy*! :thumbsup:
I wish you'll get some nice shreds at Snow Summit! And report back your findins about 686 insulation performance.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I picked up the 686 smarty pants off brociety earlier in the fall. They are my first pair of 686 pants and seem to be of high quality. I am yet to ride in them but I like the way they feel and look. Also these come with a zip in/out liner so when we get our negative degree days my ass will be that much warmer


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's part of a post I did earlier in the year, and a new update.



buggravy said:


> I bought a pair of Mannual pants late last season on a trip. Realized later that 1 thigh vent wouldn't unzip. Just got around to sending them in last week, and got an email back the same day they received them that they're going to send me a new pair of 09/10 Mannual Militant pants in the same color, which have slightly better water proofing than my previous pair. I also asked them what they were going to do with the old pants, as I was hoping to get them back as a spare pair since I'd only worn them a couple times. Dude said when they get clean/newish returns like mine, they end up donating them to Coats For Kids, or the like. Good on 'em.


Update: So, I wore the new pants a couple weeks ago, and the fly kept coming undone from the bottom - teeth wouldn't stay together. Called 686 and warranty guy talked me through a fix, which seemed to work. Wore them again this weekend and the same thing happened. I attempted the same fix, zipper got stuck, and then busted off completely when I was trying to unstick. I called 686 and asked what they could do, voicing my displeasure about having to pay to ship pants to them for a 2nd time. The discount I got buying them on closeout was getting eaten up by having to ship them back for replacement after every 2 days of wear. Really I was just trying to get them to pay for the return shipping this time. Instead, and partly because they only replacements available in my model and size were purple, they offered to send me a pair of the Smarty Cargos at no additional charge. I'm obviously not too jazzed about the QC so far, but I'm hoping it's just a fluke. the customer service on the other hand is top notch.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

tomek142 said:


> Does anyone know any stores around NYC that sell 686 gear? Thinking of getting an Smarty jacket.



check out burlington coat factory or marshalls or tj max... i always seem to find last years gear at amazing prices.. i got a couple of 686 pants from thm


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have 686 pants and jacket and love them. Had them for a while and everything holds up great. Went for a new jacket this year and XL was way to baggy so I need to sell this and get something in a L. I will take less than $200

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/20783-brand-new-686-times-nb-580-a.html


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I got my first pair of 686 (Times Famous Family) pants late season for a totally killer price. As soon as I put em on, I was sold. I like my snowboard clothes baggy, and the plaid jumped out at me haha (although its now a bitch to find a coat that matches that isnt black). I am pretty sold on their stuff and am going back for other items as I need them...


----------

